# Bei meinem Rechner piepts



## alinapapa (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo.

Habe gerade ein "Klingeln" oder Piepen aus meinem Rechner vernommen (also nicht aus den Lautsprechern, sondern irgendwo im Gehäuse). Der Rechner lief auf Volllast (ein 3D-Renderprogramm fährt alle 4 Kerne auf 100%) - nie ein Problem, doch jetzt piept es... Seit ich den Renderprozess beendet habe, ist  das Piepen (was sehr unregelmäßig war) vorbei. 

Bis auf das Piepen verhielt sich der Rechner völlig normal, keine Fehlermeldungen, nichts. Jemand eine Idee, was das ist?

Kann ich irgendwo die Temperatur ablesen? Müsste ich eine Warnung auf dem Bildschirm bekommen, wenn es ein Temperaturproblem gäbe?

System: Intel Core 2 Quad 4 x 2,4GHz, nicht höher getaktet, WInXP Prof. SP2

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

alinapapa


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Juli 2009)

Hi,
also diese Piep-Töne sind Informationen vom Bios. Es gibt davon eine ganze Menge diese signalisieren ob ein Fehler gefunden wurde oder nicht. 
Bei diesen Meldungen gibt es keine Nachricht auf dem Bildschirm. Darum geht es ja gerade bei den Tönen das man den Bildschirm nicht benötigt um den Fehler zu identifizieren.
Hier: http://www.computerwissen.de/cms/ha...-ihr-pc-nur-noch-pieptoene-von-sich-gibt.html kannst du mal nachlesen was dieser Ton bedeutet.

Was die Temperatur angeht so sollte eigentlich dein Rechner runterfahren bevor er einen Schaden von zu hoher temperatur nimmt.
Die Temp. kann man unter Umständen im Bios ablesen.

Gruß


----------



## PC Heini (22. Juli 2009)

Das ewige piepsen während dem rendern hat folgenden Hintergrund; Es gibt Biosse, bei denen kann man ne Maximal Temp eingeben. Wird diese erreicht, geht der Hitzealarm los. Das kann ich sagen, weil ich auch so nen Rechner mit dieser Biosfunktion habe.
Um dem abzuhelfen gehste ins Bios und guckst mal, ob Du auf sowas stosst. Genau kann ich Dir nicht sagen, wo Du es findest. Jedes Bios ist anderst.


----------



## alinapapa (22. Juli 2009)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Das ewige piepsen während dem rendern hat folgenden Hintergrund; Es gibt Biosse, bei denen kann man ne Maximal Temp eingeben. Wird diese erreicht, geht der Hitzealarm los. Das kann ich sagen, weil ich auch so nen Rechner mit dieser Biosfunktion habe.
> Um dem abzuhelfen gehste ins Bios und guckst mal, ob Du auf sowas stosst. Genau kann ich Dir nicht sagen, wo Du es findest. Jedes Bios ist anderst.



Danke Euch beiden. Dass die Warnung rein akustisch erfolgt, um auch ohne Monitor wahrnehmbar zu sein, macht Sinn. 

Habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass der Rechner sich auf jeden Fall runterfährt / abschaltet, bevor ein Überhitzungsschaden entsteht?

Viele Grüße,

alinapapa


----------



## PC Heini (22. Juli 2009)

Im Normalfall ja. Jedoch geschieht dies blitzartig und ohne Vorwarnung.


----------



## alinapapa (22. Juli 2009)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Im Normalfall ja. Jedoch geschieht dies blitzartig und ohne Vorwarnung.



Das wäre in meinem Fall nicht so tragisch, da ich eh regelmäßig zwischenspeichere, und beim Rendern einer Animation geht höchstens ein Bild von vielen flöten. Ich könnte anschließend direkt dort wieder ansetzen.

Natürlich will ich der Sache trotzdem auf den Grund gehen. Bis jetzt ist dieses Phänomen nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Sollte das wieder kommen, melde ich mich in diesem Thread wieder (hoffentlich nicht). 

Einstweilen vielen Dank an alle!

Viele Grüße,

alinapapa


----------



## alinapapa (7. September 2009)

Sodala, sechs Wochen sind ins Land gezogen, und jetzt nervt´s endgültig.

Habe erstmal nichts dagegen unternommen, aber das Fiepen ist sehr laut. 

(Abstände etwa so: 1 Sek. Piepen, 8 Sek. Pause, 2 Sek. Piepen, 4 Sek. Pause, 1 Sek. Piepen, 20 Sek. Pause, 3 Sek. Piepen, 4 Sek. Pause, etc. pp., also sehr unregelmäßig, obwohl die Prozessoren dauernd auf 100 % fahren beim Rendern).

Das Programm CoreTemp32 gibt an: Tj.Max 85°C.

Die Temperaturen schwanken zwischen 75 und max. 83°C.
Ab 83°C fiepts (und es ist wirklich laut!).

Lüfter sind sauber und frei.
Ich denke, ich würde am liebsten diesen nervenden Ton ausschalten im BIOS, hab aber null Ahnung, wie das geht.

Kann mir da jemand bei helfen?

alinapapa

EDIT: OK, habs rausgefunden. Für die Suche: 

DEL um ins Bios zu kommen, dann -> PC Health und Temperature Warning. 
Parameter Values: 60°C / 70 °C / 80°C / 90°C / disable

Stand auf 80°C, habs auf 90°C gestellt und jetzt ist Ruhe.


----------



## fluessig (8. September 2009)

Du könntest deinem Rechner auch eine bessere Frischluftzufuhr gönnen, dann musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, dass er irgendwann abraucht. Zu beachten ist da ein vernünftiges Kühlkonzept, sowie ausreichend dimensionierte Lüfter - in deinem Rechner sollte am besten "Durchzug" herrschen (für gewöhnlich wird die Luft von vorne unten nach hinten oben geblasen). Dann kannst du bei deinem Rechner auch mal das Übertakten angehen, wenn dir danach ist. Ich vermute du hast einen Q6600 von Intel, der läuft bei mir aktuell auf 3,0 GHz stabil, ohne dass ich die Spannung anheben musste.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. September 2009)

Die viele Gehäuse sind von Werk aus auch nicht unbedingt mit genug Lüftern ausgestattet.
Bei meinem war das auch so. Und je nachdem wieviele Festplatten und andere Karten du noch eingebaut hast solltest du unbedingt noch welche einbauen dann funktioniert der gewünschte Luftstrom besser.

Gruß


----------



## ronaldh (9. September 2009)

Ich würde das an Deiner Stelle auch nicht so auf sich beruhen lassen. Die voreingestellten Warntemperaturen haben schon ihren Sinn. Eine niedrigere Temperatur dient neben der Stabilität auch der Verlängerung der Lebenszeit Deines Systems.

Ich hatte bei einem früheren System auch ein Standardgehäuse, bei dem die Luftzirkulation suboptimal war. Nach Austausch des Gehäuses hatte ich etwa 15 Grad weniger.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. September 2009)

Aber wie gesagt je nach dem was für ein Gehäuse du hast kannst du einfach weitere Lüfter einbauen und mußt dir nicht gleich ein Neues kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## Stonefish (10. September 2009)

Ja, den Nutzen eines halbwegs vernünftigen Kühlsystems in jeder Art von Rechner kann man nie stark genug betonen!

Was ich aber auch noch mal zur Sicherheit überprüfen würde: Im BIOS lässt sich nicht nur unter "PC Health Status" (Oder so ähnlich...) einstellen, dass er bei bestimmten CPU-Temperaturen Warntöne von sich geben soll, sondern auch, dass bei enormer Überhitzung, die das zeitnahe Ableben der CPU herbeiführen würde, der Rechner automatisch ausgeschaltet wird. Normalerweise sollte das standardmäßig aktiviert sein, wobei ich aber auch schon Fälle hatte, indem das nicht so war. Da Dein Rechner bei 80°C nur munter vor sich hingepiepst hat, solltest Du das vielleicht einfach noch mal kontrollieren, ob das wirklich aktiviert ist. 

Und wie schon gesagt, sollten in jedem moderneren Rechner (wozu Deiner ja zu gehören scheint) wenigstens zwei Gehäuselüfter verbaut sein. Einen der vorne Frischluft reinsaugt und einer, der sie hinten wieder rausbläst. (Beim Selbst-Nachrüsten auf die Pfeile an den Lüftern achten, die Dreh- und Luftstromrichtung angeben.) Das Netzteil befördert über seinen Lüfter zwar auch Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse, reicht aber heutzutage für diese Aufgabe nicht mehr allein aus. So Dein Gehäuse das mitmacht, wären Gehäuselüfter mit mehr als 80mm Durchmesser zu bevorzugen. (Befördern mehr Luft in kürzerer Zeit, dadurch drehen sie langsamer und sind somit deutlich leiser.) Da hilft dann aber nur das Abmessen der, hoffentlich vorhandenen, Einbaumöglichkeiten für Gehäuselüfter in Deinem Gehäuse.


----------



## alinapapa (11. September 2009)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Ja, den Nutzen eines halbwegs vernünftigen Kühlsystems in jeder Art von Rechner kann man nie stark genug betonen!
> 
> Was ich aber auch noch mal zur Sicherheit überprüfen würde: Im BIOS lässt sich nicht nur unter "PC Health Status" (Oder so ähnlich...) einstellen, dass er bei bestimmten CPU-Temperaturen Warntöne von sich geben soll, sondern auch, dass bei enormer Überhitzung, die das zeitnahe Ableben der CPU herbeiführen würde, der Rechner automatisch ausgeschaltet wird. Normalerweise sollte das standardmäßig aktiviert sein, wobei ich aber auch schon Fälle hatte, indem das nicht so war. Da Dein Rechner bei 80°C nur munter vor sich hingepiepst hat, solltest Du das vielleicht einfach noch mal kontrollieren, ob das wirklich aktiviert ist.
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt, sollten in jedem moderneren Rechner (wozu Deiner ja zu gehören scheint) wenigstens zwei Gehäuselüfter verbaut sein. Einen der vorne Frischluft reinsaugt und einer, der sie hinten wieder rausbläst. (Beim Selbst-Nachrüsten auf die Pfeile an den Lüftern achten, die Dreh- und Luftstromrichtung angeben.) Das Netzteil befördert über seinen Lüfter zwar auch Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse, reicht aber heutzutage für diese Aufgabe nicht mehr allein aus. So Dein Gehäuse das mitmacht, wären Gehäuselüfter mit mehr als 80mm Durchmesser zu bevorzugen. (Befördern mehr Luft in kürzerer Zeit, dadurch drehen sie langsamer und sind somit deutlich leiser.) Da hilft dann aber nur das Abmessen der, hoffentlich vorhandenen, Einbaumöglichkeiten für Gehäuselüfter in Deinem Gehäuse.



Hallo.

Danke Euch allen für die Antworten.

Ja, im Bios gibt es neben der Warnton-Geschichte in "PC-Health Status" auch unter "Advanced BIOS Features" den Parameter "CPU Thermal Monitor 2 (TM2). Der steht natürlich auf enabled, und soll, so meine I-Net-Recherche, dafür sorgen, dass der Rechner zuverlässig abschaltet, bevor was passiert. Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis! 

Als ich den Rechner habe zusammenbauen lassen (bei Litec, Schwanthaler Str. in München, da werden Rechner verkauft, wie anderswo Brötchen), hab ich den Jungs gesagt, dass der Rechner für 3D benutzt wird und dementsprechende Kühler braucht. Ich weiß auch, dass fettere eingebaut wurden, denn die originalen lagen dann als Zugabe bei. ;-)

Ich hoffe mal, dass das ausreicht. Bislang bin ich zufrieden damit, dass dieses laute und sehr nervige Piepen (ein Arbeiten war unmöglich) nun weg ist. Zur Sicherheit schau ich immer wieder mal auf Core Temp.

Das einzige, das mich etwas verwundert, ist, dass es dieses Piepen die zwei Jahre zuvor nicht gab. Und wie gesagt, der Rechner ist sauber.

Danke Euch allen

alinapapa


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. September 2009)

Hi,
ohne dir jetzt auf den keks zu gehen aber hast du ma lüberprüft ob auch alle üfter funktionieren?
Ich hatte mal einen drinnen der nur sproadisch angelaufen ist.

Gruß


----------



## fluessig (11. September 2009)

Bei Litec aus dem Schillikon Valley (als Anlehnung an die Schillerstr/Schwanthalerstr). Da kauf ich auch all mein Zeug, verbaue es jedoch selbst. Nach 2 Jahren könnte es auch sein, dass vielleicht der Lüfter für die CPU nicht mehr so dreht, wie beim Kauf.
Lass den Rechner mal geöffnet losrendern und schau, ob sich der Lüfter unter Last schneller dreht (sollte normalerweise der Fall sein, wenn der nicht ohnehin schon immer auf 100% läuft).


----------

